# Is a 15Mbit Download and 5 Mbit upload good for making a game server?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Can it stand having 20 players connected to it?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

15 Mbit is a fast connection. Not sure how many players it would support. I guess it would depend on how much bandwidth the game requires.


----------

